# Jumping Critique



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

hehe it's been a long time since I've done one of these . Thumper and I show in jumpers, equitation, and a little dressage to get some feedback on how he's going. He was shown in hunters for a while, so we do some for fun every once in a while . We're working on getting Thumper to use his back more; it's been a long process first getting him to relax (he's naturally a pretty high-strung and nervous horse), then slowly asking for more push from behind. He was started in a corkscrew snaffle, so when he came to my barn he had a pretty hard mouth (all the horses here are ridden in french links, etc.).

We're also working on cleaning up his lead changes; even when you ask he likes to change first in front, and then behind a couple strides later. So we're going back to basics to get them clean. When he starts getting tired, though, it's a lot harder for him, but we're getting there!






























^^He is the most honest horse I have ever ridden- he'll jump from any distance as long as you support him and HATES to touch the fences haha  

Any critiques on my riding or on Thumper would be much appreciated!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

No critique from me but, i like Thumper and your leg is incredible. I think you are doing a pretty good job


----------



## VictoriasHeart (Nov 21, 2010)

Good leg a feature i always apreatciate, but in ur firat pic i would get up out of the saddle and forward a little more. u seem to b leaning back.
good job and good luck!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You guys look good, I just wanted to add that I LOVE this song, I use it in almost every video I make nowadays :lol:

I do notice that a lot of times you have the same problem as me, piano hands. Not only does it affect your hands, but it causes your elbows to bow out from you and effects your posture a lot.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> You guys look good, I just wanted to add that I LOVE this song, I use it in almost every video I make nowadays :lol:
> 
> I do notice that a lot of times you have the same problem as me, piano hands. Not only does it affect your hands, but it causes your elbows to bow out from you and effects your posture a lot.


haha I love that song . I'll definitely focus on fixing those hands- thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

He's precious! You have very nice equitation, only thing I'd say is keep your elbows a tad more quiet. I noticed they were "pumping" with his movement, just keep them still and you'll have fantastic equitation! I love the name thumper by the way
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InLoveWithQuarAppys (Mar 6, 2011)

*Critiques*

Omg. I absolutely love his canter. I went to a huge horse camp in Tampa over the summer. All the did was drill us on lead changes, feet, and hands. His canter, is absolutely to die for, from the looks of it. His lead changes looks quick and subtle. The only thing to say, as my coach said,"feet, are the angles of earth, point them down, your to the ground. Point them up, and your aiming high." and I would say, but it doesn't rhyme.... But as a helping hint, if u keep your feet in and straight on his sides, it will look very pretty and it's easier for him to connect with your leg signals. It hurts like crazy, but it's worth it.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

InLoveWithQuarAppys said:


> But as a helping hint, if u keep your feet in and straight on his sides, it will look very pretty and it's easier for him to connect with your leg signals. It hurts like crazy, but it's worth it.


In the first picture her foot is straight, and it's alright for your foot to be at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

VictoriasHeart said:


> Good leg a feature i always apreatciate, but in ur firat pic i would get up out of the saddle and forward a little more. u seem to b leaning back.
> good job and good luck!!


I respectfully disagree. I believe she is near perfectly positioned in respect to the horse's position over the jump.

And by the way, text speak isn't allowed on the BB, so do your best to avoid that. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InLoveWithQuarAppys (Mar 6, 2011)

I know.  it's just a reminder, and a hint.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I would also like to add, that imo, you need a bigger release. Not HUGE but bigger. It almost looks like to me in your pictures, that you are almost sitting? I don't know how to explain it (sorry!). You have a very nice "root system" (I like to call it, meaning you have strong legs) so you should be able to release a little more. 
http://www.chestnuthillca.com/images/sales/Nadato-5-lg.jpg

^^ That's my personal opinion of what is the perfect release, perfect jumping position, and perfect lines. I try to base my equitation off of a position like that!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

InLoveWithQuarAppys- thanks! His canter is so smooth, it's absolute heaven to ride .
JustJump- I'll definitely work on my elbows! After watching the video again, I agree with you- they are VERY distracting haha .
Is there anything that I should be working on to improve Thumper's way of going or anything? I'm currently riding him 3 or 4 days a week (I'm just leasing him), and we're working a lot on building up his topline and using his back. Are there any other issues that you guys see to work on with him?


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

justjump said:


> I would also like to add, that imo, you need a bigger release. Not HUGE but bigger. It almost looks like to me in your pictures, that you are almost sitting? I don't know how to explain it (sorry!). You have a very nice "root system" (I like to call it, meaning you have strong legs) so you should be able to release a little more.
> http://www.chestnuthillca.com/images/sales/Nadato-5-lg.jpg
> 
> ^^ That's my personal opinion of what is the perfect release, perfect jumping position, and perfect lines. I try to base my equitation off of a position like that!


oops- just missed your post. I'll work on my release, as well. Any exercises to improve this, or should I just pay close attention to that over fences?


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

anrz said:


> oops- just missed your post. I'll work on my release, as well. Any exercises to improve this, or should I just pay close attention to that over fences?


do a lot of trotting in jumping position, and cantering jumping position. What I did to get a good release and position, was, even though now I hate it, mark a place on the mane, and put your hands there, and allow your body to almost go to your hands. You should be able to look down with your eyes and see your hands. Don't force your body into 2-point, almost allow your body to be one with the horse's movement. You already have a good leg, so thats not the problem. 
I'll find a video of what I'm talking about, and ill post it!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

anrz said:


> InLoveWithQuarAppys- thanks! His canter is so smooth, it's absolute heaven to ride .
> JustJump- I'll definitely work on my elbows! After watching the video again, I agree with you- they are VERY distracting haha .
> Is there anything that I should be working on to improve Thumper's way of going or anything? I'm currently riding him 3 or 4 days a week (I'm just leasing him), and we're working a lot on building up his topline and using his back. Are there any other issues that you guys see to work on with him?


Thumper is a miniature version of my horse. He moves very similar to him!






He seems pretty good to me, but what I do with my horse, is keep him in the bridle by making little see saws with my hands. Not ripping or jerking angerly, but more of an encouraging bump to keep him in the bridle. It makes his job a lot easier, and mine too! I would recommend doing this, and squeezing your legs. It will allow him to move through the bridle and move totally out. He seems to have a pretty big stride, how tall is he?


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

This is what I'm talking about. She allows the horse to come to her, but has a perfect release. She had a lovely go


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

hey you guys are both looking good and improving ! what i saw in the video is that you are sitting a bit too much on your seat bones. even though your leg looks good on the flat you still need to sink more weight down your leg into your heel. focus on rotating your pelvis forward so that you have a little more weight on your pubis compared to your seat bones.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

justjump said:


> Thumper is a miniature version of my horse. He moves very similar to him!
> 
> YouTube - Equitation Over fences 2.5.11
> 
> He seems pretty good to me, but what I do with my horse, is keep him in the bridle by making little see saws with my hands. Not ripping or jerking angerly, but more of an encouraging bump to keep him in the bridle. It makes his job a lot easier, and mine too! I would recommend doing this, and squeezing your legs. It will allow him to move through the bridle and move totally out. He seems to have a pretty big stride, how tall is he?


He IS!! That's so funny!! He's just a little guy, 15.3hh and pretty lightly built so he looks even smaller. haha I take another lesson every week to ride some other horses and ponies, and after riding a 17.3 Rheinlander and getting on Thumps, he feels so small . Your horse is gorgeous, by the way!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

anrz said:


> He IS!! That's so funny!! He's just a little guy, 15.3hh and pretty lightly built so he looks even smaller. haha I take another lesson every week to ride some other horses and ponies, and after riding a 17.3 Rheinlander and getting on Thumps, he feels so small . Your horse is gorgeous, by the way!


Thank you! It's funny, hes 17.3! Thumper is just like him just miniaturized


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

gypsygirl said:


> hey you guys are both looking good and improving ! what i saw in the video is that you are sitting a bit too much on your seat bones. even though your leg looks good on the flat you still need to sink more weight down your leg into your heel. focus on rotating your pelvis forward so that you have a little more weight on your pubis compared to your seat bones.


Thank you! I feel like I'm not able to get Thumper to rock back as much when my pelvis is more forward, especially for lead changes, but I suppose that's just because I'm not used to it? I'll work on this for next time.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

does he have a good half halt ? you leaning back will not make him sit back. at the same time you dont want to lean forward. tilting your pelvis forward will slightly close your hip angle, but you dont want to lean forward farther than that.


----------



## Countryking (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

gypsygirl said:


> does he have a good half halt ? you leaning back will not make him sit back. at the same time you dont want to lean forward. tilting your pelvis forward will slightly close your hip angle, but you dont want to lean forward farther than that.


Not really, but we're working on his responsiveness. I guess it's more of a mental thing that I THINK it will help even if it doesn't LOL. So pretty much, more closed hip angle, but shoulders back so I'm not leaning forward?


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

You and I have the same issue- elbows. I would like to see a teensy bit more bend in your elbow. My trainer calls them "your shock absorbers." Bent elbows=Safer ride and easier release. Speaking of release, I think yours is fine. Next time your jumping think about contact while going over. Does it increase or decrease? It should stay the same, and yours looks like it does.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont know to much about critique but I just wanted to say that you and your horse(hes gourious btw lol) look great and the course your jumping looks like so much fun!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

anrz said:


> Not really, but we're working on his responsiveness. I guess it's more of a mental thing that I THINK it will help even if it doesn't LOL. So pretty much, more closed hip angle, but shoulders back so I'm not leaning forward?


if he doesnt have a good half halt, lead changes are going to be hard. i personally prefer to teach lead changes slightly out of the saddle so the horse has the freedom to change and i dont get in their way. [this means doing the change mostly of the leg] if he is not in front of your leg [you should be able to get him to sped up/slow down as much as you want in the moment] you will also have trouble getting the changes. 

just put more weight on your pubis compared to your seat bones, your leg will come back slightly and you will be able to stay with his motion better.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

gypsygirl said:


> if he doesnt have a good half halt, lead changes are going to be hard. i personally prefer to teach lead changes slightly out of the saddle so the horse has the freedom to change and i dont get in their way. [this means doing the change mostly of the leg] if he is not in front of your leg [you should be able to get him to sped up/slow down as much as you want in the moment] you will also have trouble getting the changes.
> 
> just put more weight on your pubis compared to your seat bones, your leg will come back slightly and you will be able to stay with his motion better.


I worked on lead changes with him today, and it went relatively well. I tried riding him slightly out of the saddle for the changes, and it worked out pretty well. It seemed like the combination that worked best with him was to ride in a half-seat up until about 4 strides out, then sit down slightly, then lighten my seat for the change; he seemed to respond well to this.
I also focused on everything you guys have been suggesting, and I think it's all improving! It will obviously take time to get it all so I don't have to think about it, but I felt a whole lot better. So thank you all for the suggestions!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

im glad you guys are improving with the changes =]


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Overall, I really like what I see. You have a nice leg, you are using a deep seat to help regulate the horse. What I would like to see you work on has already been addressed....your hands/arms.

By riding with flat hands (piano hands) you allow your elbows to bow out. Your hands often drop a little low as well. This all breaks the ability to flow your horse's movements with a reliable contact. As a result of the inconsistent contact, the horse often hollows and braces against your hands. This is a very common problem, by the way.

Bring your thumbs up, allow your elbows to stay along your ribs, follow every move the horse's head makes without changing the contact (unless you mean to). Try to fuss a lttle less, too. 

I respectfully disagree with jumpriders idea of the "perfect release". Crest releases are for beginner riders who need a "prop" and need to use the horse's neck for support. All riders should, at least, attempt to learn an automatic release, which is what it looks like you are attempting. It is what I am using on my avatar.

Yes, I agree you need to allow more freedom of the horse's head/neck over fences. Don't set your hands over the jump...allow more give.

I think you are quite talented and wish you were closer to me so I could get my hands on you


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

anrz said:


> Thank you! I feel like I'm not able to get Thumper to rock back as much when my pelvis is more forward, especially for lead changes, but I suppose that's just because I'm not used to it? I'll work on this for next time.


I did notice the piano hands myself, but overall WOW you are coming along so well. Thinking back to where you were like a year ago, just amazing! You're really letting the horse come to you and your seat is coming along so well.

I like the way you're using your position to get him to rock back more so I think it is ok for what you're doing and the level you're at (you're not sitting back to much in other words). Glad you're doing some dressage too because this will help you get Thumps more through. This is probably the biggest problem you're having with your lead changes. He reminds me of my boy who can be a bit behind the leg and on the forehand, especially when he gets tired. As you continue to become more balanced and know how to get your horse working better you will need less of that driving seat to get your lead changes. 

Keep it up, I just LOVE seeing your progress!!


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> Overall, I really like what I see. You have a nice leg, you are using a deep seat to help regulate the horse.
> 
> I think you are quite talented and wish you were closer to me so I could get my hands on you


WOW! High praise! You go girly!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_The first thing I see is that you ride with your hands down on the withers and dont have much bend in your elbow. Even with small jumps, you still need to be softening with your hands when you go over the jump. Also, your hands are flat, instead of having thumb on top. Once you get to the bigger jumps at the end, you actually end up being in your horses face and pulling back on the reins on the downside of the jump._

_It never fails, when someone is wanting to get the correct leads over a jump, but isnt understanding why they arent getting them....you just have to go back and look at how they approach the fence. Were they straight? They got the lead. Came in crooked? Wrong lead. Look at your video around the 2:45 mark. You came into the diagonal one stride straight, and he came out with the correct lead. You go around the corner, and come in crooked to the next fence, and because you were crooked, didnt get the right lead. There are several other times in the video that this occurs._

_Yes, single verticles can be taken at an angle, but the horse has to be straight coming into it with no bulges._

_Sometimes after a jump, you turn pretty suddenly and sharp instead of trying to flow around the arena. Especially when you were going over the raised pole, you could have taken a stride or two further out and then turned, supporting him more with some leg, and opening your rein up just a tad to help get around the turn._


_Just wanted to add, that I am glad you tried getting off your horses back for the lead changes. Some horse will find it easier if you free up their back a little bit. They can also move forward a bit better as well...._


----------



## memcwhit (Feb 19, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Overall, I really like what I see. You have a nice leg, you are using a deep seat to help regulate the horse. What I would like to see you work on has already been addressed....your hands/arms.
> 
> By riding with flat hands (piano hands) you allow your elbows to bow out. Your hands often drop a little low as well. This all breaks the ability to flow your horse's movements with a reliable contact. As a result of the inconsistent contact, the horse often hollows and braces against your hands. This is a very common problem, by the way.
> 
> ...


This! Agreed! Especially crest vs. auto. I use a crest release on easy horses, auto on more difficult. While I think your auto needs a little more independence of hand (you vary between a short and an auto) I think that it's a good start.

The only other thing that I saw that hasn't been addressed is that you seem to be pumping a little with your upper body, but I think that goes back to your hands/arms. Get those fixed and you shouldn't feel a need to follow with your upper body so much. 

I'm pretty new around here so I haven't seen your older stuff, but I do think that you're a lovely rider. Keep up the good work!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you for all the suggestions and kind words everyone! VelvetsAB- I see exactly what you mean about the leads and then staying out after the fences. I haven't jumped Thumps since last Saturday, but when I do I'll make sure that I'm straight to the fence.
memcwhit- yes I haven't been doing auto releases for long so I'm still getting the hang of it, but it seems to be a lot more effective with Thumper when I'm able to get it right!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

how old and what breed is your horse???


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

ladybugsgirl said:


> how old and what breed is your horse???


Thumper, my lease horse, is 12- 13 in July. He's a TB/Miniature Horse cross.


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

Everyone has covered everything but you have a great start!!!


----------

